# Sammy & Dillon welcome home their sailor :)



## missmarstar

After 8 long months Jeff is finally home!! The dogs are beyond thrilled to have him back 





 
Plus pictures of Marlene greeting Jeff 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...!/album.php?aid=161942&id=249171514470&ref=mf


----------



## Tahnee GR

Aw, they sure were happy to see their Daddy home! And I bet you were pretty happy too


----------



## Florabora22

Lol, Sammy's such a baby. : Very sweet video.


----------



## momtoMax

Aww!! So sweet. So happy he is back home with you!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

FANTASTIC!!!!!!! Marlene, I'm so happy for you guys. I know it must have seemed alot longer than 8 months. Glad he's home safe and sound. ENJOY!


----------



## bwoz

Awwwww I love how he picks up Sammy and then explains to Dillon that he's too big! You must be thrilled too, welcome home and thank you!!!!!


----------



## Laurie

I've been waiting to see this!!!! Looks like Sammy and Dillon are so happy to have their daddy home safe and sound.......as you must be!!! Adorable video!


----------



## nixietink

I've been waiting for this video! 

It was so sweet!! Oh and I agree, Sammy is such a baby. 

So happy for you Marlene.


----------



## AmberSunrise

My goodness - those are some happy dogs  You must all be so happy to be together after so long


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Way to go Marlene! Make me bawl like a baby!

All I can say, 'That's Love!'

Welcome Home Jeff and Thank You for your service!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Oh, that is so sweet!! I'd say those boys are just a little bit happy to have their daddy back. 

Welcome home, Jeff!


----------



## janine

So sweet....Sammy and Dillon got there Daddy hugs. I needed a tissue. Have a nice weekend ;-)


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Aw cute. What a great video! (Was he on the Nimitz? I heard on the radio that it was returning today!)


----------



## fostermom

That was adorable! We know who is a Daddy's boy now, though Dillon sure was as happy as Sammy to see him. Welcome home Jeff! Thank you for your service.


----------



## esSJay

Yay!!! Welcome home, Jeff!!! I only lasted about 15 seconds in the video before I started to cry  Your boys are SO happy to have their daddy back!!! I think you two have lots to catch up on so I don't expect to see you on here for a couple of days!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

esSJay said:


> I only lasted about 15 seconds in the video before I started to cry


15 seconds??? WOW! You're strong!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Welcome Home Jeff!!!! They are so happy to see their Daddy but I bet they werent as happy as Mom was to see him. The deployments are so long but the homecomings are so great. Now get off the computer and go celebrate. WINK WINK!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Now that is a what I call a warm welcome home. The boys couldn't wiggle butt more if they tried. Very touching video.


----------



## davebeech

woohoo, you can tell they're real happy now


----------



## Thor0918

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxmk572TGUS


Jazz & Jules said:


> Way to go Marlene! Make me bawl like a baby!
> 
> All I can say, 'That's Love!'
> 
> Welcome Home Jeff and Thank You for your service!


Me too!


----------



## olik

Very sweet video.I need a tissue! I am so glad he is finally home with you and doggies.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great video! Cried like a baby... Thanks for your service, Jeff! Glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Glad he is finally home! Sam is such a cute little baby  Now you can work on the wedding plans, and some other stuff as Carol suggested!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Great video. So glad the family is back together again. Thanks, Jeff, for serving our country.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

That is true happiness right there! Thank you for the smile, what a nice video! I'm sure you were just as happy to have Jeff home. Congrats on being together as a family again!


----------



## Claire's Friend

OMG I am crying to hard!! That was so great to see, thank you so much for sharing !! WELCOME HOME JEFF !!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

What a perfect home coming, Sammy & Dillon you did Good!!!!!!!
Welcome Home Jeff, now it is time for your family, Thank You and all the soldiers that serve our country.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Very touching video. Welcome home and thank you Jeff! :wavey:

Marlene are you okay, it has been a couple hours since you posted and we have not heard from you?


----------



## EvilNessCroft

That is so precious!  They sure are happy to see their dad!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Love this! Welcome home, Jeff!!!!!!


----------



## inge

Wow, those dogs sure are happy! And you must be, too! Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## C's Mom

This reunion is just heartwarming. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Now you can work on the wedding plans, and some other stuff as Carol suggested!


Haha :bowl:

Thanks for the video, Marlene. That was great, I've been so looking forward to it. Brought tears to my eyes too!!


----------



## andkristylee

I'm so glad he's home safe! Thanks for posting the video it was great! Now enjoy your time with you sailor...homecomings are the best!!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Awwww I've been SO looking forward to that video!!!!! I'm SOOOOO glad he's home with you!!!!! I also can't wait until I can go home and watch it with sound, lol!

Welcome home Jeff!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Welcome home Jeff! I got teary, too. Have a good time you two!


----------



## amy22

Thank you so much for posting that....it brough tears to my eyes!! They were sooooo happy to see Jeff...I know you are too, Marlene. Have a wonderful time. How long is he home for??


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

That was a nice reunion with the boys! They were dang happy to see him!

And a big _*thanks*_ and _*Welcome Home*_ to Jeff!


----------



## Merlins mom

Aw, that was so very sweet! Made me cry!!! What a welcome home!!

I'm guessing you won't be posting a vid of you greeting Jeff......

LOL! j/k


----------



## PB&J

Aww! That was such a great video! Welcome home Jeff! I'm so happy for you Marlene!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Merlin's mom said:


> Aw, that was so very sweet! Made me cry!!! What a welcome home!!
> 
> I'm guessing you won't be posting a vid of you greeting Jeff......
> 
> LOL! j/k


Appears there was a professional photographer at J&M's reunion!

Photos can be seen here on Facebook!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=161942&id=249171514470

Oh ya, get more tissues!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Those pictures are priceless. And awesome. Seriously, get the tissues!


----------



## BeauShel

Those are great pictures. You can see the happiness of when she sees him for the first time.

My hubby used to take pictures at homecomings all for the Marine Corps and I used to cry looking at all his proofs. Between the kids seeing Dad and Mom, parents seeing their babies for the first time, and love between sweeties is so touching.


----------



## missmarstar

What a day!! 

Thanks MJ for posting the photo album, I'm so happy to have those pictures.. the whole morning was a big blur for me! The photographer is an assistant of the photographer we've hired to photograph our wedding (who was out of town or she would have done it herself).. I was so excited to have her there and she was excited to photograph a homecoming as she had never been to one before and we both were crying.. such girls! lol

Had a great day today relaxing at home.. the dogs just follow Jeff from room to room, it's so cute. They've completely forgotten I exist today LOL

Glad yall liked the video, I was so excited to see their reunion.. I just knew the dogs would make Jeff feel on top of the world with their excitement to see him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That was a great idea to have a photographer for the homecoming. You will treasure those great shots forever.


----------



## FinnTastic

SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! I loved when Jeff picked him up and Sammy kissed his face.


----------



## Jennifer

Awww that video is amazing!! I'm so happy for you, Sammy, and Dillon to have Jeff home!


----------



## Jo Ellen

This one is my favorite! :heartbeat


----------



## AlanK

Marlene...you are surrounded by hero's. You gave me a big smile sharing your happiness with us. I salute Jeff and welcome him home also. 

Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## tennisball

Such a heartwarming video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Awwwww congrats Marlene! I'm so happy for you, and the video was so sweet. You all must be so happy to be together again.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Omg Mar... seriously. The video and pictures are so beautiful and I cried so hard. I'm so glad the love of your life is home and will have you in his arms tonight (and tomorrow and the next day... ) Thanks Jeff! And thanks Mar for giving me something to smile about.  Congrats.  (And have fun, )


----------



## kwiland

What a fantastic video! I don't know who is happier, the dogs or your husband! I LOVE seeing videos of dogs greeting their military guys when they come back home. If only we humans could give such a loving and joyous reception to our military folk! I'm so very glad your husband is back home, and so very thankful for his service. The best part, I think, is when your husband was holding your dog, and getting licked to pieces!


----------



## cham

Love it, now where is video of you greeting Jeff?????


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a wonderful welcome home! I'm so happy everyone is reunited, happy and safe!


----------



## missmarstar

Thanks guys, glad I was able to share the video with you all!! 




cham said:


> Love it, now where is video of you greeting Jeff?????



Pictures are here, if you missed the link earlier in the thread... no video tho 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...!/album.php?aid=161942&id=249171514470&ref=mf


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Hey Marlene, you might add the picture link to your first post in case people don't spend the time to read all the posts.


----------



## missmarstar

Jazz & Jules said:


> Hey Marlene, you might add the picture link to your first post in case people don't spend the time to read all the posts.



Good idea! Unfortunately I can't edit the OP anymore because it's been more than 24 hours..


----------



## Jazz & Jules

missmarstar said:


> Good idea! Unfortunately I can't edit the OP anymore because it's been more than 24 hours..


Well who knew! LOL!!! I never knew there was a time limit on editing!


----------



## KissOfGold

aawww they sure did miss their daddy didn't they

he forgot to pick up the darker red one like he did the other one... nice video


----------



## Hudson

What a happy home coming, have a great time together!


----------



## cham

I did miss the link orignally, what great photos!!!! You look so happy.


----------



## Nicole74

That is so sweet. My Bailey goes under everyone's legs too, like your pup does. ♥


----------



## Noey

The photos are beautiful - you look stunning in them. I have a soft spot for service members - so this just made me all teary. 

The pups were great, they are probably stuck to him like glue. Happy home coming, and thank you both for what you give-up to make our country a safer place.


----------



## BeauShel

added link of pictures of Jeff and Marlene in first post so no one misses them. 

Oh how I remember those homecomings


----------



## Finn's Fan

Marlene, congratulations on getting your sweetie home safe and sound. Your homecoming photos with Jeff are fabulous, and the video with the dogs made me cry. Nothing says happy like tail-wagging, leaping into your arms doggies


----------



## perdie

What a lovely video,love it when he picked the dog up lol. The pictures are lovely, professional?You look beautiful brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## missmarstar

BeauShel said:


> added link of pictures of Jeff and Marlene in first post so no one misses them.
> 
> Oh how I remember those homecomings



Oh, thanks for adding the link Carol!


----------



## pburchins

I love these type of videos. It shows pure Golden Love...... Please tell Jeff, THANK YOU for his service to our country. This Thanks also extends to You, Sammy and Dillon for giving him up for his service.

Do you ever talk to Jeff on the computer via skype or webcam while he is deployed ? We do this with our son who is away at college. Our Golden Riley gets so excited hearing his voice and looks at the screen while our son talks to him. It is so cute when he walks around the laptop looking for him. He does not understand 2 dimensions. I thought Sammy and Dillon and Jeff enjoy that if he is deployed again.

Thanks again !


----------



## missmarstar

pburchins said:


> Do you ever talk to Jeff on the computer via skype or webcam while he is deployed ? We do this with our son who is away at college. Our Golden Riley gets so excited hearing his voice and looks at the screen while our son talks to him. It is so cute when he walks around the laptop looking for him. He does not understand 2 dimensions. I thought Sammy and Dillon and Jeff enjoy that if he is deployed again.



When he's on the boat, there is no way to Skype or webcam because the internet connection is barely fast enough to just send emails! When they're in port, we could have done that if he had had a laptop with him, but he didn't have one this deployment. Before he has another long deployment we will definitely be getting him a laptop with a webcam for him to use in ports. We just had phone calls from port, and I let the dogs hear him on speaker phone a few times.. they would get very excited and anxious when they'd hear his voice.


----------



## missmarstar

Just bumping this up because this happy happy day was exactly one year ago! One of the best days of my life, and as the video shows, one of the best days for our pups too


----------



## LDGrillo

oh happy day! such a nice homecoming!


----------



## Ranger

I'm so glad you bumped this up since I completely missed it the first time! 

Wow, i had tears in my eyes from the video and the pics...amazing. The video was beyond cute. I don't think I've ever seen such happy dogs!


----------



## AmbikaGR

May be my all time favorite thread here. Thanks for bumping it up and bringing a smile to my face and tear to my eyes! :dblthumb2


----------



## magiclover

Always great news when they make it home home safe and sound! I loved the video of the dogs, so sweet. Your pictures on Facebook are absolutely gorgeous! I'm glad you bumped this up because somehow I missed this last year.


----------



## LibertyME

awwww I remember that thread so clearly...Hard to beleive it has been a year!


----------



## FinnTastic

I remember this the first time you posted it and it is great the second time around as well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I enjoyed watching this again too. So sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love this video, so very well worth bumping up. I dont' think it gets any better than this-unconditional true love.


----------

